# Si yo fuera [hubiera] sabido que me iba a suceder esto.



## patricia del socorro hena

Es correcto decir: Si yo fuera sabido que me iba a caer, no fuera pasado por allÍ


----------



## Colchonero

Si yo *hubiera* sabido que me iba a caer, no *hubiera* pasado por allí


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

patricia del socorro hena said:


> Es correcto decir: Si yo hubiera fuera sabido que me iba a caer, no hubiera fuera pasado por allÍ


----------



## jorgema

Si yo *hubiera* sabido que me iba a caer, no *habría* pasado por allí.


----------



## Pinairun

patricia del socorro hena said:


> Es correcto decir: Si yo fuera sabido que me iba a caer, no fuera pasado por allÍ


 

Si _hubiera_ sabido que me iba a caer, no _habría_ pasado por allí.

No, no es correcto "Si yo fuera sabido...".
Los tiempos compuestos se forman con el auxiliar "haber".

Además, se puede suprimir el pronombre _yo,_ porque al decir "que me iba a caer" ya se sabe que se habla en primera persona.


----------



## jelen57

En español estándar las condicionales irreales de pasado pueden tener varias alternativas:
si (yo) hubiera sabido que [...], no habría pasado...
si (yo) hubiese sabido que [...], no habría pasado...
si (yo) hubiera sabido que [...], no hubiera pasado...
si (yo) hubiese sabido que [...], no hubiera pasado...
si (yo) hubiera sabido que [...], no hubiese pasado...
si (yo) hubiese sabido que [...], no hubiese pasado...


----------



## Jonno

> si (yo) hubiera sabido que [...], no hubiera pasado...
> si (yo) hubiese sabido que [...], no hubiera pasado...
> si (yo) hubiera sabido que [...], no hubiese pasado...
> si (yo) hubiese sabido que [...], no hubiese pasado...



Me chirría enormemente la falta del condicional en una frase condicional. No soporto el doble uso de hubiera/hubiera.


----------



## jelen57

Jonno said:


> Me chirría enormemente la falta del condicional en una frase condicional. No soporto el doble uso de hubiera/hubiera.


----------



## jelen57

Eso son solo cuestiones de preferencias o gustos personales debidos a la zona geográfica o a la enseñanza de la lengua, pero no responde a la realidad lingüística del español. Además da la casualidad de que el condicional compuesto "habría pasado" es históricamente posterior a "hubiera pasado" (y surgió por analogía con el condicional simple de las otras condicionales "si me tocara la lotería me compraría...), aunque hoy pueda ser preferido por muchos hablantes, como te pasa a ti.


----------



## Jonno

Bueno, eso de "sólo cuestión de preferencia o gustos personales" valdría para *todo* lo que recoge la gramática 

A mi esa realidad lingüística me chirría mucho, y ya sé que lo usan hasta literatos de renombre, pero me chirría que en una frase *condicional* no se use el tiempo verbal *condicional* del verbo haber, que está condenado a la extinción... mientras sí se usa el condicional de otros verbos. Es una excepción tan extraña que no la soporto.

Basta construir una frase con la misma estructura pero otro verbo (o incluso sustituir el verbo haber por otro en una misma frase) para comprobar que no es el condicional lo que no utiliza la gente, sino exclusivamente la palabra "habría".

Ejemplos:
"Si yo tuviera caspa, no *tuviera* que usar champú".
"Si yo fuera rico, no *estuviera* viviendo en una chabola".

Quizás la gente usa "hubiera" porque "habría" les suena vulgar, y usando "hubiera" cometen un hipercultismo. En el País Vasco por ejemplo es muy común el uso vulgar del condicional "habría" para sustituir los pretéritos: "Si *habría* venido no se habría quedado sin comer".


----------



## Peón

*¡Bienvendia al foro jelen57!*

Aprovecho el hilo para desasnarme en un tema en el que tengo permanentes dudas (por no decir ignorancia supina).

¿Existe alguna normativa que obligue a usar una o algunas  de las alternativas mencionadas por *jelen57*, o se trata de una cuestión de gusto o preferencia?

Saludos


----------



## Jonno

Yo hice en su día la consulta a la RAE, y me dieron la razón. Lástima que no conservo el email...


----------



## Lurrezko

En mi zona, tanto *hubiera* como *habría*, en esta construcción, son intercambiables y no implican ningún cambio de registro. Es cierto que, en el caso del subjuntivo, su lógica es escasa, pero las lenguas tienen estos usos idiosincrásicos. Éste en concreto ya aparece en El Quijote, de modo que pedigrí no le falta.

Saludos


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Jonno, ¿ no nos estamos olvidando del tiempo?. No es lo mismo una frase en pasado que otra en futuro, y al parecer el condicional se usa para formar frases en futuro y el subjuntivo para frases en pasado.

Si hubiera sido rico me hubiera (quizá)/ habría (seguro) comprado ese coche.

Si fuera rico me compraría ese coche.

saludos


----------



## jelen57

Jonno said:


> Bueno, eso de "sólo cuestión de preferencia o gustos personales" valdría para *todo* lo que recoge la gramática
> 
> A mi esa realidad lingüística me chirría mucho, y ya sé que lo usan hasta literatos de renombre, pero me chirría que en una frase *condicional* no se use el tiempo verbal *condicional* del verbo haber, que está condenado a la extinción... mientras sí se usa el condicional de otros verbos. Es una excepción tan extraña que no la soporto.
> 
> Basta construir una frase con la misma estructura pero otro verbo (o incluso sustituir el verbo haber por otro en una misma frase) para comprobar que no es el condicional lo que no utiliza la gente, sino exclusivamente la palabra "habría".
> 
> Ejemplos:
> "Si yo tuviera caspa, no *tuviera* que usar champú".
> "Si yo fuera rico, no *estuviera* viviendo en una chabola".
> 
> Quizás la gente usa "hubiera" porque "habría" les suena vulgar, y usando "hubiera" cometen un hipercultismo. En el País Vasco por ejemplo es muy común el uso vulgar del condicional "habría" para sustituir los pretéritos: "Si *habría* venido no se habría quedado sin comer".


----------



## jelen57

Uf, la que se ha originado con este tema. A ver, no es lo mismo las condionales simples: "si me tocara la lotería me compraría un ferrari", donde el hablante podría albergar expectativas acerca de lo que dice, aunque pueda considerar improbable tal hecho porque no tiene suerte en el juego. Otra cosa es referirse al pasado en "si hubiera comprado la lotería de navidad de mi empresa, me habría (/hubiera/hubiese) tocado" donde el hablante se refiere a un hecho (tocar la lotería) que sabe que es totalmente imposible porque no la compró (mientras que sus compañeros sí y les tocó), de ahí que llamen irreales de pasado. Se sitúan en un tiempo del pasado (haber comprado) aunque los efectos puedan haberse sabido hoy (me habría/hubiera tocado hoy-ayer). Los tiempos compuestos expresan siempre una anterioridad temporal con respecto a otro momento.


----------



## jelen57

Peón said:


> *¡Bienvendia al foro jelen57!*
> 
> Aprovecho el hilo para desasnarme en un tema en el que tengo permanentes dudas (por no decir ignorancia supina).
> 
> ¿Existe alguna normativa que obligue a usar una o algunas de las alternativas mencionadas por *jelen57*, o se trata de una cuestión de gusto o preferencia?
> 
> Saludos


----------



## jelen57

No hay ninguna normativa gramatical que aconseje nada al respecto. Las cosas de la lengua son así y a veces la variación simplemente otorga capacidad de elegir libremente. Los puristas del idioma suelen inclinarse por "habría sido" para seguir el paralelismo de las otras condicionales. Muchos hablantes cuando escriben se inclinan por "hubiese sido" porque les parece más formal que "hubiera sido". Pero en ningún caso es mejor una solución que otra. Hay hablantes que pasan de una forma a otra sin enterarse y hay otros que sistemáticamente emplean el condicional compuesto simplemente porque "les suena mejor"


----------



## Peón

las cosas facilitas said:


> Jonno, ¿ no nos estamos olvidando del tiempo?. No es lo mismo una frase en pasado que otra en futuro, y al parecer el condicional se usa para formar frases en futuro y el subjuntivo para frases en pasado.
> 
> Si hubiera sido rico me hubiera (quizá)/ habría (seguro) comprado ese coche.
> 
> Si fuera rico me compraría ese coche.
> 
> saludos



Según tu postura, esta forma ¿aceptaría también el "..._hubiese/hubiera comprado_ ese coche."?


----------



## francisgranada

Como no "nativo", no entiendo bien el _motivo_ de la pregunta original "Si yo _fuera_ sabido ...", visto que el autor de la pregunta es de lengua materna española.

No me entendáis mal, no es una crítica ni nada semejante, simplemente una pregunta: ¿Existen usos locales/regionales/coloquiales etc. de este tipo, es decir _ser_ en vez de _haber_ como auxiliar? 

O más bien, ¿el dilema "nace" por una incertidumbre en el uso de la forma _fuera_ respecto a _fuese_?


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

francisgranada said:


> Como no "nativo", no entiendo bien el _motivo_ de la pregunta original "Si yo _fuera_ sabido ...", visto que el autor de la pregunta es de lengua materna española.
> 
> No me entendáis mal, no es una crítica ni nada semejante, simplemente una pregunta: ¿Existen usos locales/regionales/coloquiales etc. de este tipo, es decir _ser_ en vez de _haber_ como auxiliar?
> 
> O más bien, ¿el dilema "nace" por una incertidumbre en el uso de la forma _fuera_ respecto a _fuese_?


 

El dilema le surge a este hablante de español porque en determinadas zonas del ámbito hispanohablante se usa esa forma.
Concretamente se oye en Andalucía, aunque es una forma actualmente carente de prestigio, considerada poco culta.
En la propia Andalucía suena a habla rural, cateta.

De acuerdo con otros hilos sobre el mismo tema, también es una forma conocida en zonas de Colombia.
La RAE desaconseja ese uso, pero existir, existe.


----------



## Peón

francisgranada said:


> Como no "nativo", no entiendo bien el mot_ivo_ de la pregunta original "Si yo _fuera_ sabido ...", visto que el autor de la pregunta es de lengua materna española.




Como "nativo" yo tampoco entiendo el motivo de la consulta original. Nunca imaginé que el "_yo fuera sabido_" podía ser objeto de duda  por un hispanohablante.
Pero... como "el mundo es ancho y ajeno" y el español se habla en regiones tan diversas, no quise preguntar. Ahora me sumo a la duda....

Saludos


----------



## Peón

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> El dilema le surge a este hablante de español porque en determinadas zonas del ámbito hispanohablante se usa esa forma.
> Concretamente se oye en Andalucía, aunque es una forma actualmente carente de prestigio, considerada poco culta.
> En la propia Andalucía suena a habla rural, cateta.
> 
> De acuerdo con otros hilos sobre el mismo tema, también es una forma conocida en zonas de Colombia.
> La RAE desaconseja ese uso, pero existir, existe.




Gracias por la aclaración Pablo. No tenía idea de ese uso.
Evidentemente el ámbito hispanohablante es todo un mundo.
Saludos.


----------



## Istriano

_si (yo) hubiese sabido que [...], no habría pasado...

_
Es como diría yo.


----------



## jelen57

Peón said:


> Según tu postura, esta forma ¿aceptaría también el "..._hubiese/hubiera comprado_ ese coche."?


Perdona el retraso, pero tuve que ausentarme. Te contesto:
"Si fuera rico" (Ser = v. de estado que implica una cierta duración o permanencia). Por tanto puede combinarse con formas compuestas para expresar una anterioridad que remite al valor 'permanente' de "ser" desde algún momento y que se niega con los tiempos compuestos de la apódosis de la condicional: evidentemente no lo soy porque en caso de haber sido "Si fuera rico me habría (ya)/hubiera (ya) comprado ese coche" (como verás es absolutamente normal en español la posible alternancia de estas formas. Sin embargo, no existe en español en estos contextos "hubiese comprado", por razones históricas complejas de explicar). 
Pero también se puede percibir "si fuera rico" (permanencia en un estado)desde la actualidad (ahora) en la que hablo "me compraría un coche". En este caso lo expresado puede ser imposible o no, dependiendo de las situación de la realidad, pero no ya del valor de la forma verbal.


----------



## jelen57

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> El dilema le surge a este hablante de español porque en determinadas zonas del ámbito hispanohablante se usa esa forma.
> Concretamente se oye en Andalucía, aunque es una forma actualmente carente de prestigio, considerada poco culta.
> En la propia Andalucía suena a habla rural, cateta.
> 
> De acuerdo con otros hilos sobre el mismo tema, también es una forma conocida en zonas de Colombia.
> La RAE desaconseja ese uso, pero existir, existe.


 
Tienes razón, parece tratarse de un arcaísmo del español que está más vivo de lo que pensamos y creo que va en progreso. Lo tengo documentado, además de en Andalucía donde es muy frecuente,  en Colombia, Venezuela, México, (y en un hablante cubano). ¿En qué otros hilos se hace referencia a esta cuestión? ¿podrías decirme dónde dice la RAE que es un uso desaconsejado? Es que se me ha debido pasar por alto esta referencia que estaba buscando. Gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## Cal inhibes

Si yo fuera sabido. Doy testimonio de que nunca he oído esta expresión en parte alguna de Colombia. Quizás alguna vez oí a un campesino decir: "si yo fuera sabido, sería el profesor de esa escuela". Pero el caso es diferente, porque aquí "sabido" no es un participio sino un adjetivo. Seguramente de rancia estirpe castellana: _los hombres sabidos (sabios, instruídos) merescen todo mi respecto. 
Saludos_


----------



## LitaSt

Aprovecho de este hilo para preguntaros si está bien esta frase:
"Doña Francisca dice que si hubiera sabido qué significaba casarse con un soldado nunca lo haría"


----------



## Alemanita

LitaSt said:


> Aprovecho de este hilo para preguntaros si está bien esta frase:
> "Doña Francisca dice que si hubiera sabido qué significaba casarse con un soldado nunca lo haría"


Según yo, no está bien.
Debería ser:
"Doña Francisca dice que si hubiera sabido qué significaba casarse con un soldado nunca lo habría/hubiera hecho".

(Doña Francisca se casó sin saber qué significa estar casada con un soldado.)


----------



## LitaSt

Alemanita said:


> Según yo, no está bien.
> Debería ser:
> "Doña Francisca dice que si hubiera sabido qué significaba casarse con un soldado nunca lo habría/hubiera hecho".
> 
> (Doña Francisca se casó sin saber qué significa estar casada con un soldado.)



Muchas gracias Alemanita! Y lo mismo pasa aquí?
"Le dicen a Leandro que si le hubieran considerado culpable a ese hombre, él (Leandro) habría tenido que ejercer su cargo". Yo personalmente en este caso utilizaría más el condicional simple porque es una acción que aún no se ha llevado a cabo.


----------



## Jucazuor

_Le dicen a Leandro que si *le/lo *hubieran considerado culpable a ese hombre, él habría tenido que ejercer su cargo.
_
'a ese hombre' es complemento directo y al ser masculino y singular el leísmo está aceptado. Como hispanoamericano el *le *me suena raro por lo que yo usuaría *lo*.

Todo lo demás está correcto.


----------



## Sil1963

Por qué no nos remitimos  a la frase escrita por la compañera de foro,  y por lo que empezó todo?
Patricia del socorro dice "Es correcto decir: Si yo fuera sabido que me iba a caer, no fuera pasado por allí"

La primera corrección la hace JorgeMa " yo *hubiera* sabido que me iba a caer, no *habría* pasado por allí."

Me quedo por correctamente expresado con las frases de Jelen57, cualquiera de ellas es aceptada
si (yo) hubiera sabido que [...], no habría pasado...
si (yo) hubiese sabido que [...], no habría pasado...
si (yo) hubiera sabido que [...], no hubiera pasado...
si (yo) hubiese sabido que [...], no hubiera pasado...
si (yo) hubiera sabido que [...], no hubiese pasado...
si (yo) hubiese sabido que [...], no hubiese pasado...


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.

Pero es que esa ya estaba más que comentada; si se ha reabierto el hilo es por la compañera que ha preguntado, primero por la oración


LitaSt said:


> Aprovecho de este hilo para preguntaros si está bien esta frase:
> "Doña Francisca dice que si hubiera sabido qué significaba casarse con un soldado nunca lo haría"


y, una vez resuelta esa duda, por la siguiente:


LitaSt said:


> "Le dicen a Leandro que si le hubieran considerado culpable a ese hombre, él (Leandro) habría tenido que ejercer su cargo". Yo personalmente en este caso utilizaría más el condicional simple porque es una acción que aún no se ha llevado a cabo.


A lo que respondo: para mí está bien utilizado el condicional compuesto porque la acción no se ha llevado a cabo *en el pasado*.

Saludos


----------



## oa2169

Cal inhibes said:


> Si yo fuera sabido. Doy testimonio de que nunca he oído esta expresión en parte alguna de Colombia



Costa Pacífica colombiana, más concretamente Buenaventura, parte del Chocó y parte de Nariño.

Puedes escuchar cosas como "Si me fueran dicho yo lo fuera quitado". Es cultural, todo el mundo lo dice así en esas zonas.


----------



## Sil1963

patricia del socorro hena said:


> Es correcto decir: Si yo fuera sabido que me iba a caer, no fuera pasado por allÍ



Fuera sabido?
Sin dudas optaría por :

"Si yo hubiera sabido, no hubiera/se pasado por allí "


----------

